# Mini xerox



## kumarn_2004 (Jan 7, 2016)

Hi Guys,

I have got a very small shop in a Nagar in a small Town. I would like to buy a MINI XEROX MACHINE. The cost of it may be upto Rs.12000/-. Which one is best and profitable?


----------



## saswat23 (Jan 15, 2016)

12k wont fetch you a photocopy machine perhaps! They cost a lot more. 25k +


----------



## sujoyp (Jan 15, 2016)

If the need is not that much then a Laser printer all in one will do your work...it may come in your budget too.


----------



## satinder (Jan 15, 2016)

kumarn_2004 said:


> Hi Guys,
> 
> I have got a very small shop in a Nagar in a small Town. I would like to buy a MINI XEROX MACHINE. The cost of it may be upto Rs.12000/-. Which one is best and profitable?



If you want a Zerox Machine only, then goto nearby big city, where few wholesalers are their selling 2nd hand machines.
You will get smaller one in a working condition around your budget.
As a zerox machine is needed regular support of maintenance, tie-up with that wholesaler only.
No one except him can supply you paper, ink, spare parts etc. with mechanic / service engineer for maintenance.
This machine will work for size above A4.
This is profitable only when you have good amount of work where you need to work fast.
Good amount of work means more than 1000 copies with all types of sizes in a month.


or

Get a HP Laser Jet Pinter offline or 
online:
Amazon.in: Buy HP LaserJet M1005 Monochrome Multifunction Laser Printer Online at Low Prices in India | HP Reviews & Ratings
Rs.12033.00

Hp 1005, Only upto A4 size paper is scanned and output is A4 size only.
Refill can be done by any Laser Printer guy at nearby Computer Printer shop in a city.
This Printer has 12A Printer Cartridge.
It is almost maintenance free and best in world.
This is best as it will work for 1000 copies. 
After that just refill it and run without any maintenance for 3-4 refills without any issue.
This can be used as scanner & printer both.
When you want to add a computer later, it will be handy.
Zerox machine will not be connected with a computer.
This is more profitable if you are going to print only 100-150 copies per a month !

Zerox machines are normally old ones and will work for bigger sizes.
It will need to be repaired any time, hence you have to be tied up with a wholesaler only.
Ask to any photostat shop in a nearby city,
he can tell you who is selling it in wholesale with good supplies and best service.


Choose wisely, according to your need.


----------

